# 2001 20th anniversary Maxima. Smog



## Richie1968 (Feb 7, 2021)

Good evening everybody I have a 2001 Nissan Maxima 20th anniversary 4 door 5 speed runs excellent 6 cylinder. Have not had a problem with it. Fresh oil change high octane gas new battery O2 sensors. However upon taking it in for smog the technician explained on two or three different occasions that we've taken it back into him that it will not reset do to the catalytic converters. No check engine light exhaust is clean so completely Trifles on this one and I have a smog and owned many many vehicles. It's like Satan's little gargoyle is hiding in the exhaust system or something I don't know does anybody have any ideas on how to reset this vehicle so it will pass smog only heard of anything like this.

Rich


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What you have is what's called permanent DTC's. Permanent DTC's can be erasable after a "B" driving pattern for 2 trips. Here's the "B" requirements from a Nissan manual:

DRIVING PATTERN B
Driving pattern B means a trip satisfying the following conditions.
• Engine speed reaches 400 rpm or more.
• Engine coolant temperature reaches 70°C (158°F) or more.
• Vehicle speed of 70 – 120 km/h (44 – 75 MPH) is maintained for 60 seconds or more under the control of closed loop.
• Vehicle speed of 30 – 60 km/h (19 – 37 MPH) is maintained for 10 seconds or more under the control of closed loop.
• Under the closed loop control condition, the following state reaches 12 seconds or more in total: Vehicle speed of 4 km/h (2 MPH) or less with idling condition.
• The state of driving at 10 km/h (7 MPH) or more reaches 10 minutes or more in total. 
• A lapse of 22 minutes or more after engine start.
NOTE:
• Drive the vehicle at a constant velocity.
• When the same malfunction is detected regardless of driving conditions, reset the counter of driving pattern B.
• When the above conditions are satisfied without detecting the same malfunction, reset the counter of driving pattern B.


----------

